# Briggs Quatum XM 5hp starts surges and stalls



## motrouble (May 11, 2007)

Quantum xm 5hp BS model 12H882 on push mower will only start 
after pumping primer bulb 10 or more times. It then starts ok, runs fast and 
dies. It was missing the governor spring when I got it, I ordered correct
one for the model but not sure how it goes on. I probally have it on wrong. Could this be the problem? If anyone could point me to a picture showing how it goes on or email me one it would be a big help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=41535&stc=1
sprint-link.jpg

This is not an exact image but in general this is how yours will hook up. the long end of the spring will hook to the loop in the wire linkage that attaches to your carburetor and the short end will attach to the speed control arm on the engine.
This image shows 2 springs but your engine will only have one.


----------



## motrouble (May 11, 2007)

Thank you for the picture. I get the general idea but still cannot figure out 
where to attach the speed arm end on my model. I am includeing a picture 
of mower as I have it. It still speeds and dies.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You have it hooked up correctly. The screw is used to set the top no load speed. The screw probably has a torx head on it.


----------

